# Prolapse(REPTILES)



## GECKO=] (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey guys 

I'm going to tell you about prolapses(This can happen to all reptiles)

If you dont know about prolapses are, then you've come to the right place.

A prolapse is when a male or female's genitils have come out.This would come out when mating,when cleaning its self or when shedding.

But these don't just come out, they stay out and the male or female have problems with retracting it

There are two types of prolapse on e with genitils bieng stuck out or a part of intestine come through the butt.

Genitils Prolapse:

When the genitils have prolapsed it not really life threatining but youll have to do this;
Get some cotton buds or a warm damp cloth and wipe around the area then prepare some sugar or honey water and wipe with that aruond the area again let the part dry and then get vaseline or k/y jelly and apply some around the area then get your reptile to a vet as soon as possible.(This is most likely going to happen when your reptile is living on sand if not then it could be the end intestine wich i will tell you about next.)

Intestine prolapse:

Intestine prolapse is a very serious matter do everything that youdo with the 'Gentals Prolapse' and bring him/her to a vet as fast as you can otherwise your reptile will DIE!

Hope that helps 

[email protected]


----------



## mellage (Jun 16, 2008)

Im sorry but it really bugs me when people say if you do not get your lizard to the vet it WILL DIE, its bollox. Yes it can happen, and yes its better to be on the safe side but for gods sake stop being so harsh. I know plently of lizards that have prolapsed, not seen a vet and are still here today.


----------



## sleepylizard (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm sorry, but looking at an intestinal prolapse that is bigger than my cuckwallas head i took her straight to my vet, luckily he stayed open for me as this was 7 in the evening when i noticed and vet is 40 minutes away.

Yes, you can do a diy job on a prolapse, but is this really the best thing to do? Vets don't spend over 5 years training for nothing. It bugs me when people try DIY fixes for somethings that in my opinion require medical attention; and when you have a uterus, penis or intestines hanging out of your cloacca then surely that is a medical emergency: INTERNAL ORGANS ON THE OUTSIDE= SEE A VET!

Luckily my vet is brilliant and knocked her out, popped them in and put a stitch either side of her cloacca, she is fine now.

I think the op did a good job at warnign people of intestinal prolapses and taking to the vet. Responsible rep owners do take their pets to the vets when necessary.


----------



## mellage (Jun 16, 2008)

I totally agree with that statement but some prolapses are tiny and can be treated at home. From that way that top post reads if your gecko has a prolapse at 10pm and your vet isnt open, most arent at that time, its tough shit your gecko will be dead in the morning. I just think it needs to be reworded


----------



## Bosscat (Sep 1, 2008)

GECKO=] said:


> Genitils Prolapse:
> 
> When the genitils have prolapsed it not really life threatining but youll have to do this;
> Get some cotton buds or a warm damp cloth and wipe around the area then prepare some sugar or honey water and wipe with that aruond the area again let the part dry and then get vaseline or k/y jelly and apply some around the area then get your reptile to a vet as soon as possible.(This is most likely going to happen when your reptile is living on sand if not then it could be the end intestine wich i will tell you about next.)
> ...


Sorry, where do you get your info from? The idea of a sugar water BATH (not wipe) is to ease swelling on the prolapse, so a rep should be placed in the bath for as long as possible. It should NOT be allowed to dry out, as then there is a risk that it will need amputation. The KY jelly is used to keep the area moist. There is more in your post that is misleading, and if you'd like further info feel free to PM me.

I really think you need to research the causes, treatment and 'in between' care before making a post like this, as can mislead people.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

for anyone else that is interested or concerned about prolapse, i have a piece that i have written on the medical health section of my website, www.TreasureCrest.co.uk. It even has a photo slideshow of surgery following a prolapse.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> Sorry, where do you get your info from? The idea of a sugar water BATH (not wipe) is to ease swelling on the prolapse, so a rep should be placed in the bath for as long as possible. It should NOT be allowed to dry out, as then there is a risk that it will need amputation. The KY jelly is used to keep the area moist. There is more in your post that is misleading, and if you'd like further info feel free to PM me.
> 
> I really think you need to research the causes, treatment and 'in between' care before making a post like this, as can mislead people.


I totally agree and yes there is more that is misleading if not wrong


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

GECKO=] said:


> Get some cotton buds or a warm damp cloth and wipe around the area then prepare some sugar or honey water and wipe with that aruond the area again let the part dry and then get vaseline or k/y jelly and apply some around the area then get your reptile to a vet as soon as possible.(This is most likely going to happen when your reptile is living on sand if not then it could be the end intestine wich i will tell you about next.)



I'd have had some respect for this if the advice offered was correct, but sadly it's just plain wrong, as Bosscat has already pointed out :banghead:

OP; before you try to hand out advice that could potentially lead to someone unintentionally harming their animals, *please* check your facts first (and that includes the spelling of the word genitals!) :devil:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

can this thread be locked and let sink as the info given is incorrect... or even maybe deleted... i would hate someone to follow it and have something go wrong,


----------



## GECKO=] (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry for any wrong advice 
I have had my gecko for a year since it was born 
and i introduced a female and the male had a prolapse 
so i really am sorry for any bad advice it's just what i was told to do by the vet.


----------



## SWAnimalCouriers (Jul 15, 2008)

Bosscat said:


> Sorry, where do you get your info from? The idea of a sugar water BATH (not wipe) is to ease swelling on the prolapse, so a rep should be placed in the bath for as long as possible. It should NOT be allowed to dry out, as then there is a risk that it will need amputation. The KY jelly is used to keep the area moist. There is more in your post that is misleading, and if you'd like further info feel free to PM me.
> 
> I really think you need to research the causes, treatment and 'in between' care before making a post like this, as can mislead people.


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## sirockalot (May 8, 2009)

*my WTF has Prolapse*

i came home from work today to discover that my whites tree frog had a severe case of prolapse. it was about 1" long, and almost 1/2" thick. sfter some research, i gave him a sugar water bath, i figured that i would have to try and reinsert it myself, but after about 45 mins in the sugar water it went back in all by itself, which really surprized me with how big it was. im not sure if it was his penis or his intestine, but the sugar really did the trick. i will keep a close eye on him, and not feed him for a week or more. but is there anything else i should be doing or can do?? i will of course keep his tank very clean.

Thanks!


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

mellage said:


> I totally agree with that statement but some prolapses are tiny and can be treated at home. From that way that top post reads if your gecko has a prolapse at 10pm and your vet isnt open, most arent at that time, its tough shit your gecko will be dead in the morning. I just think it needs to be reworded


I think pro lapses should be dealt with by a vet, yeah some go back by themselves but not all of them and if an infection gets in it can cause a painful death, as a responsible rep keeper an animal in obvious distress should be seen by a qualified rep vet


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

luckly iv never delt with this problem before. since iv never seen it i would of thought the advice was right, and took it in to be right, just incase i may ever need the info in the future.
fortunatly i read the posts near the bottom of the page! this could of been a big mistake


----------



## swinder (Jan 18, 2009)

My ackie had a prolapse a couple of weeks ago. Beleive genital as i could see the spurs on either side. He went straight to the vet the next day. Was serdated, 2 stiches placed either side to prevent it coming out again and given meds for what the vet thought had caused it, a gut infection. He felt that it was caused by my ackie straining.

He has gone back a week ago for the stitches to be assessed and given more meds for the gut infection and the stiches will be out next friday. The vet showed me the prolapse by using a cottonbud and showing how easy it went in and came out again staright away.

Once the stitches are out the infection should have cleared up and he should be fine.
Stoll sample showed no parasites so not sure what caused it.

And it only cost £41.00 at the vets for all the treatment. Top notch


----------

